# NWT Sitka Jetstream Jacket



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

New with tags Sitka Jetstream Jacket. Size large. Dirt color. $300. I'm in Colorado for pickup or i'll cover shipping costs.

Interested in full or partial trades for spotting scopes, tripods, UL trekking pole tents/tarps or miscellaneous backpacking equipment.

You can call or text me at (801) 889-6210


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

$275


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Keep coming...

http://www.amazon.com/Sitka-Gear-50032-Jetstream-Jacket/dp/B003M8H18Q


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

$250


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

How about $225?


----------

